# New member w/ pics.



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey guys, just registered here. Some people here know me some dont, but for those who dont here's some pics of my car. 

-Walter


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

2


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

rear with Supersprint


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

inside shot


----------



## smgbmwm3 (Aug 31, 2002)

Looks great. What suspension are you running?


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

Just H&R springs right now. Adding KW Variant II Coilovers soon.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Very nice Walt, and welcome here


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

That's nice, welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

Many,many thanks...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looking good :thumbup: 

Welcome to the board !!!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I see you got painted reflectors...How much were they

Very nice car, welcome to the board


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

My painter just painted the factory ones when he did the rest of my work. But i think you can buy them for $70-$80 from Evosport.com


----------

